# Bonding lock nut vs grounding bushing



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Is there any application difference when your conduit is ran into a steel can? I'm thinking.. no?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This is from the UL book



> *Grounding and Bonding Bushings *— Bonding bushings for use with
> conduit fittings, tubing (EMT) fittings, threaded rigid metal and intermediate metal conduit, or unthreaded rigid metal and intermediate metal conduit are provided with means (usually one or more set screws) for reliably bonding the bushing (and the conduit on which it is attached) to the metal equipment enclosure or box. They provide the electrical continuity required
> by the NEC at service equipment and for circuits rated over 250 V. Means for connecting a grounding or bonding conductor are not provided and if there is need for such a conductor a grounding bushing should be used.
> 
> ...


----------

